# Lily heather's birth story!!!!



## megangrohl

Well I can't sleep so I figured I might as well do this! :)

Saturday April 28th we got up at 6 am to go and be induced for 7 am. I was put on the NST machine to monitor Lilys heartbeat and movement to make sure all was still ok which it was great. 

At 8am my OB arrived to L&D and I was put into a laboring room and homes up to the IV for my GBS antibiotics since I was GBS positive. I was also hooked up to a bag of water to keep me hydrated. 

9am I was given an internal to check how much progress had happened after my sweep on 39+5. I was 1 cm dilated and 10% effaced at 39+5, 40+9 I was 2cm dilate and 25% effaced so there had been something happening although slow. I had lost my plug on my due date and bits of bloody show without going into acual labor so it goes to show you that not all women lose their show and go into labor right away. 

So anyways OB decides to put in a gel right then and there which really gets the contractions going really well. They start out being 20 mins apart lasting 30 seconds at the most, then down to 15 then 7 mins apart and before you knew it I was contracting every 1.5 to 2 minutes with them lasting 2 minutes long each time. Those ones were extremely painful. 

I was checked every hour to hour and a half and I was dilating 1 cm per hour on average. As of 9:45 am I believe i was 3cm dilated then at about 1pm my wate sac had ruptured from lily putting pressure. At 2pm I was at 4-5 cm and had my waters broken. She had pooped inside me so it was green and that freaked me out pretty good but apparently that happens alot in overdue babies and they just have to auction out their mouth and nose before they take their first breathe. 

After my water was broken everything went so fast. My contractions were coming right on top of each other so 3pm while I was at 5 cm I decided I wanted the epidural. It was finally 3:30 when I got it put in and taken effect. Man that was a godsend! It took every pain I had away. I told the anesthesiologist how I wanted to kiss him lol

I was 6 cm dilated as of 5:55 pm. This is where it took a turn and I didn't progress any further. I was having regular contractions that were strong enough but lily was just too big to fit into my pelvis that she couldn't dilate me any further. I got up to 80% effaced. 

That's when my OB decided that after 7 hours of being 6cm dilated with no progress - I was being prepped to go into to a c section delivery. Fine by me! I told hem to do whatever they had to do to get her out safe and sound. 

So at 12:00 (midnight) I get rolled into the OR and get my epidural topped up even higher. Everything is being prepped and there are about 7 other nurses plus my OB in the room to do the surgery. I ended up vomiting once but I think that was from nerves about finally meeting my daughter. 

7 minutes later lily heather was born. 12:51 am on Sunday April 29th. I don't have any pics I am able to upload just yet. When I'm home from the hospital I will upload a few. 

I wanted to say thank you for all your support thru my pregnancy and good luck with all of your labors to come.


----------



## Geegees

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## megrenade

congratulations! great story :flower:


----------



## michelleH

congrats x


----------



## MommaCC

Congrats and thanks for sharing your story xxx


----------



## crazylady5

congratulations hun :) so pleased everything worked out and your little baby finally arrived!! x


----------



## Boothh

Congratulations :) xx


----------



## Angelbabymama

Congratulations hun! Xx


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks everyone. I forgot to add that her apgar score was a 9 I believe. And she is nursing like a pro! Sometimes it hurts but my nipples are getting used to it. I also forgot to add that I vomited quite a few times during the hard labor stage and wanted to add that tensing up during a contraction really does not help. I highly recommend breathing properly through it and just being more relaxed and all will be fine. Both baby and yourself should be satisfied. 

As for the incision I'm not gonna lie it does hurt but its totally manageable. I'm on perkacets for the pain and they really do help. I only just got sewn back up lastnight the 29th around 2am and Im already managing to walk around myself which can be painful at times so if you are reluctant or scared of a c section it really isn't all the bad. There is alot of pressure feeling and no pain!


----------



## Loz0912

Congrats x


----------



## Nits

Congrats! I was wondering how it went.

Thanks for what you said about the c-section, I'm scheduled to have one in 2 weeks (!!!) and it makes me feel better to hear positive stories.


----------



## megangrohl

Np I am glad to help. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me


----------



## baby_mama87

Congratulations! 

Xxx


----------



## Marley12389

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing you story ! Makes me even more anxious now lol :hugs:


----------



## bella1988

congratulations xx


----------



## LilianA

Congratulations!!! Im sure she is beautiful..and way to go for starting walking already..It really does help with healing ..you will be feeling a whole lot better within a week..
I can't wait to see pics :hugs:


----------



## jade1991

Yay congrats :D Cant wait to see pics! xx


----------



## HayleyZahra

Congrats i still remember you from first trimester

xxxx


----------



## CharmingBeake

Congratulations! So glad to hear she's finally here!


----------



## bumpin2012

I still can't believe she was 10 lbs 7 oz... Amazing!


----------



## Lauralily

Aw wow! They were both born on the 29th!!!!!!!


----------



## westjn85

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## megangrohl

Omg lol how much did your lily weigh? I will be posting the pics of her soon!


----------



## libbylou

Congrats on your baby girl!


----------



## Lauralily

megangrohl said:


> Omg lol how much did your lily weigh? I will be posting the pics of her soon!

7lb 11oz. Was a shock cos the day before they told me she would be a 9lb'er!! Xxx


----------



## megangrohl

Congrats! That's funny they shared the same due date and name. And now birth date


----------



## Kristin52

congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megangrohl

We are home now :) Here are some pics of Lily!

She is down to 9 lbs 2 oz as of midnight lastnight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0463.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 51









IMG_0459.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 52


----------



## bumpin2012

Megan, she is just gorgeous!!! I love her chunky little cheeks!


----------



## Lauralily

She is lush!!!! X


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks she is my little chunker I love her so much!


----------



## LilianA

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leids

Congrats, wonderful story, it made me feel a bit better about a c-section if I need to get one. She's gorgeous! :flower:


----------



## Maple Leaf

She is beautiful! Enjoy every minute. Hope the recovery is going well. X


----------



## megangrohl

The recovery is not the greatest but i'll live, its pretty painful


----------



## jade1991

She is beautiful hun xx


----------



## Mari30me

megangrohl said:


> We are home now :) Here are some pics of Lily!
> 
> She is down to 9 lbs 2 oz as of midnight lastnight.

Megan, she is absolutely beautiful! I had the same white sleeper with purple flowers for Leah when she was born! So cute:)


----------



## megangrohl

Mari30me said:


> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> We are home now :) Here are some pics of Lily!
> 
> She is down to 9 lbs 2 oz as of midnight lastnight.
> 
> Megan, she is absolutely beautiful! I had the same white sleeper with purple flowers for Leah when she was born! So cute:)Click to expand...

Thank you Marianne. I've been meaning to email you more pics but I've been so busy and trying to heal which is agony by the way !!


----------



## Mari30me

megangrohl said:


> Mari30me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megangrohl said:
> 
> 
> We are home now :) Here are some pics of Lily!
> 
> She is down to 9 lbs 2 oz as of midnight lastnight.
> 
> Megan, she is absolutely beautiful! I had the same white sleeper with purple flowers for Leah when she was born! So cute:)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Marianne. I've been meaning to email you more pics but I've been so busy and trying to heal which is agony by the way !!Click to expand...

Don't worry about emailing me pics, there is no rush:) You need to take it easy and recover. Having a c-section sounds pretty rough.


----------



## megangrohl

The c-section wasn't bad. I just got back from my appointment and had my stitches taken out which wasn't bad either. I asked her why my abdomen hurts so bad, it makes me cry! She said because when she did the c-section she had to realy pull and tug my abdomen wall apart from my uterus so that combined with my hard 19 hour labor and the fact that Lily was back to back is why I am in severe pain.


----------



## Angelkissiz

Beautiful Baby!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Congrats xx


----------



## AngelUK

Congratulations on your little cutie! :)


----------



## jessicatunnel

I have JUST found your birth story!! Wow, 10 lbs! She is beautiful Megan

How are you and Lily doing now?


----------



## megangrohl

We are doing well! She went down to 9 lbs 2 oz when we were discharged from the hospital and we had to go on formula because I don't have any milk which is why she lost 1 lb 5 oz which is more than they like to see. We had our first doctor appointment yesterday and she is back up to 10 lbs 6 oz since being home! We've only been home for a week so she gained 1 lb 4 oz in just a week, but we are happy and doing well :) I love my little family!


----------



## stella26

megangrohl said:


> Well I can't sleep so I figured I might as well do this! :)
> 
> Saturday April 28th we got up at 6 am to go and be induced for 7 am. I was put on the NST machine to monitor Lilys heartbeat and movement to make sure all was still ok which it was great.
> 
> At 8am my OB arrived to L&D and I was put into a laboring room and homes up to the IV for my GBS antibiotics since I was GBS positive. I was also hooked up to a bag of water to keep me hydrated.
> 
> 9am I was given an internal to check how much progress had happened after my sweep on 39+5. I was 1 cm dilated and 10% effaced at 39+5, 40+9 I was 2cm dilate and 25% effaced so there had been something happening although slow. I had lost my plug on my due date and bits of bloody show without going into acual labor so it goes to show you that not all women lose their show and go into labor right away.
> 
> So anyways OB decides to put in a gel right then and there which really gets the contractions going really well. They start out being 20 mins apart lasting 30 seconds at the most, then down to 15 then 7 mins apart and before you knew it I was contracting every 1.5 to 2 minutes with them lasting 2 minutes long each time. Those ones were extremely painful.
> 
> I was checked every hour to hour and a half and I was dilating 1 cm per hour on average. As of 9:45 am I believe i was 3cm dilated then at about 1pm my wate sac had ruptured from lily putting pressure. At 2pm I was at 4-5 cm and had my waters broken. She had pooped inside me so it was green and that freaked me out pretty good but apparently that happens alot in overdue babies and they just have to auction out their mouth and nose before they take their first breathe.
> 
> After my water was broken everything went so fast. My contractions were coming right on top of each other so 3pm while I was at 5 cm I decided I wanted the epidural. It was finally 3:30 when I got it put in and taken effect. Man that was a godsend! It took every pain I had away. I told the anesthesiologist how I wanted to kiss him lol
> 
> I was 6 cm dilated as of 5:55 pm. This is where it took a turn and I didn't progress any further. I was having regular contractions that were strong enough but lily was just too big to fit into my pelvis that she couldn't dilate me any further. I got up to 80% effaced.
> 
> That's when my OB decided that after 7 hours of being 6cm dilated with no progress - I was being prepped to go into to a c section delivery. Fine by me! I told hem to do whatever they had to do to get her out safe and sound.
> 
> So at 12:00 (midnight) I get rolled into the OR and get my epidural topped up even higher. Everything is being prepped and there are about 7 other nurses plus my OB in the room to do the surgery. I ended up vomiting once but I think that was from nerves about finally meeting my daughter.
> 
> 7 minutes later lily heather was born. 12:51 am on Sunday April 29th. I don't have any pics I am able to upload just yet. When I'm home from the hospital I will upload a few.
> 
> I wanted to say thank you for all your support thru my pregnancy and good luck with all of your labors to come.

Congratulations on your baby girl!!:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She's so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## lalila0007

Hi Megan. Congratulations on your beautiful Lily! :)


----------



## megangrohl

Thank you !


----------



## China girl

Congrats to you Megan!!!

I remember you from 3rd tri, you were due the day after me :). I am glad you and Lily are doing well. She is a beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## megangrohl

Thanks, same to you!


----------



## bumpin2012

How is Lily doing Megan?


----------



## megangrohl

Really great, how's your little one? I am assuming you've had yours due to your pic!


----------



## bumpin2012

Yes, my little man arrived on may 7th. I was going to be induced on the 8th, so he was just in time! He's doing well, cluster feeding at the moment, but I love him anyways :haha:


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------



## megangrohl

bumpin2012 said:


> Yes, my little man arrived on may 7th. I was going to be induced on the 8th, so he was just in time! He's doing well, cluster feeding at the moment, but I love him anyways :haha:

That's great he is a real cutie! How was your labor experience?


----------



## bumpin2012

megangrohl said:


> bumpin2012 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, my little man arrived on may 7th. I was going to be induced on the 8th, so he was just in time! He's doing well, cluster feeding at the moment, but I love him anyways :haha:
> 
> That's great he is a real cutie! How was your labor experience?Click to expand...

Thanks! We think he's pretty handsome too... Labour was a great experience overall, but not without problems. I had a partial placental abruption, and a lot of bleeding. There was a lot of discussion about an emergency c section, but because Gabe's heart rate was tolerating it I was able to deliver vaginally. I couldn't have asked for a better nurse, or a better Dr. Still having a really hard time with this breastfeeding business. Hoping we get the hang of it soon.


----------



## megangrohl

Ah I see I wasn't able to breastfeed I still have no milk and lily lost too much weight so I had to start formula. My labor was horrible but I'm happy in the end. Placenta abruption is scary! Glad everyone turned out ok!


----------



## bumpin2012

Oh that's too bad! Gabe has a horrible latch, so feeding is a struggle right now. I'm glad Lily is doing well on formula though. Are you pumping to try and stimulate? Or are you going to stay on the formula?


----------



## megangrohl

I tried pumping but nothing, literally nothing came out :( it doesn't surprise me because everyone in my family was not able to breastfeed (my mom, and my 2 sisters!) so we are just sticking to the formula which is doing well for us. I think it may have something to do with the c-section mixed with the problems we have in our family for breastfeeding.

Have u checked your little man for a tongue tie? Sometimes that can make a painful or problem latch.


----------



## bumpin2012

Thank goodness that formula today is still very healthy! 

We had him checked for tongue tie the first day. He just doesn't seen to like my boobs! The nipple shield helps, but it really hurts. I have public health coming in weekly to help me out, so hopefully we can get it right.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats, thanks for sharing!


----------



## megangrohl

Well hopefully theyll be able to help! It's no fun when your nipples are on fire!


----------

